# CBSE ISEET Announcement



## TheLetterD (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello
I wanted to start this thread so we dont miss out on any CBSE announcement esp. cuz the System for selection into Engineering collages (Non-Med Stream Students) is changing!
I would really like if someone keeps updating this thread for new announcements!
So please feel free to share any relevant news here! 


Also,
Does anyone know if the 40% of Boards exam system has been finalized yet?


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

I had created a thread some time back named "The ISEET Discussion Thread" and also had posted lot of updates. Find it in the list of threads created by me.  Lately there haven't been any announcements or developements. If this system is going to be implemented, an official announcement is very likely before this year's JEE results are declared in may.


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

Oh thankyo!
BTW My Coaching centre teacher announced that there is another meeting on the 23rd of march and there will not be any change for the students giving their exams in 2013 if they do not declare is before april end!


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

There's a meeting on 11th April! A formal announcement is the only thing that is left! IMO, the possibility of this system getting implemented is very high! This thing can get implemented even if there is no fornal announcement before may. They are completely ready to start this from 2013. I still don't understand what's the hurry!?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

^The hurry is because they want less inconvenience to themselves. Think about it - the whole reason any streamlining process takes place is because the concerned authorities want to interview/personally consider less candidates.

Also, since college teachers may have to revise their own teaching methods to better fit ISEET, it needs to be implemented fast in order to give time for people to adapt.

I still think these entrance exams are not the answer. There are people proving every day that these exams fail completely. A large number of successful people in the sciences and engineering never made the grade in these exams.

We need a different solution.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

FYI, IIT Professors are not in favour of implementing this system. Its the HRD Department of government that is trying to implement this system.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

^One way or another it doesn't really matter because you're not going to get the ideal students anyway. Unless other criteria than just exam scores are considered, a huge talent pool is just being ignored by the system.

I wish people would realize that real studying and understanding of the concepts is not directly proportional to exam scores. No one has conducted a scientific analysis of whether the entrance exam system works and the facts are there at our faces that the quality of students entering only continues to drop every year despite tougher entrance exams and higher cutoffs.

We can't just take a concept at face value, there has to be considerable backing. Even if an exam caters to the common mass of people, can you really totally discount the facts in front of us about scientists who never could clear these exams?

If you even try and make a student's t-test graph on this kind of data, you will find the goodness of fit of positive hypothesis is not very good because no student actually has the same background, i.e. there is no uniform sample set to begin with. Confidence levels for probabilistic analysis thus cannot be too high.

If this were maths, this probably wouldn't be a scientific test. But of course life is more complicated and doesn't revolve around the laws of physics, chemistry and mathematics (completely)


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: CBSE Announcement And Discussion Thread*

It's good. Except for the fact - different boards and different marking schemes.

and yea, what's this "Discussion Thread" suffix being added to every thread title lately? Every forum "thread" is for discussion. lol. Come up with better titles.


----------

